# General > Business >  veg boxes

## puffin croft

As some of you already know we run a veg box delivery service from John 'Groats and we are looking for new customers in certain areas so we can split our deliverys into two days instead of one.We deliver a big box of locally grown seasonal veg to your door once a week or fortnightly for just £10.We can also deliver freshly baked bread and chicken or duck eggs with your order.We currently deliver in John O'Groats,Canisbay,Mey,Dunnet,Castletown,Thurso,Scr  abster,Weydale,Halkirk,Watten,Wick,
Reiss,Wester,Lyth and Keiss.If you would be interested in a delivery please pm us.Thank you!

----------


## Liz

I would highly recommend your veg boxes. It is great to get lovely local produce which tastes great and is bursting with vitamins and minerals unlike those sitting on supermarket shelves.

Also, saves on all the packaging!

----------


## lindsaymcc

I am very interested and have PMd. 

I was only the other day looking into Veg box schemes, and couldnt find anything local on the net, so this is good timing! 

We have had some local produce before (my aunts friend has a farm, so we get a few bits when my aunt is up visiting) and the taste is just so much better! And Im all for lining locals pockets as £10 for a box of veg is going to be cheaper than what I pay at Tesco!

----------


## jinglejangle

Hi Puffin Croft

The vegetable boxes sound great and I am interested - would you be able to give a rough idea of what is included [using say this weeks as an example?]? Just wondering if the veg boxes would cover a family of 5 for one week?  Also, how much would a dozen hens eggs be?

----------


## puffin croft

have pm'd u jinglejangle and thank u for all the enquirys so far!

----------


## jinglejangle

Thats my first veg box and eggs ordered - sounds great the amount of stuff included!

----------


## beth210486

Hi, can you pm me with an example of whats included, thank you

----------


## Sianymo

Me too please!

----------


## Billy Boy

Hi, can you pm me with an example of whats included? Ta

----------


## puffin croft

pm'd everyone! thanks!

----------


## pink

me too please , would be very interested

----------


## Kodiak

@ puffin croft: I have sent you a PM,   :Grin:

----------


## lindsaymcc

Ive booked my first delivery of veg and eggs! Looking forward to Thursday now!

----------


## Geo

What is typically included in a box?

----------


## charley9

I may be interested in this too if you could let me know as well what is in a typical box, and how much hens eggs cost.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

can you PM me with whats in the boxes please  :Smile:  Also do we have to order one every week or can we get it every 2 weeks? Cheers!

----------


## Allsorts

I take our one every 2 weeks

----------


## lindsaymcc

Ive started off as weekly, but will go down to fortnightly if we are finding it too much.

----------


## puffin croft

have pm'd u all! k

----------


## Liz

I have a weekly box as love my veggies!! Also Benjy, my dog, gets through a lot of carrots!lol

Haven't had a bad tattie since getting these boxes which is great as, before that, it was a real struggle to get a decent tasting tattie.

----------


## puffin croft

thank u,u are our best customer!  :Wink: ))

----------


## Kodiak

@ Puffin Croft you inbox is full and I cant send you a message.

----------


## starfish

can you please pm me on what it box contains and how much

----------


## Dadie

I would love another box...but is it only thursdays you deliver to Watten?
As Thursdays are my busy day...out until 2.30pn at least!

----------


## Liz

> thank u,u are our best customer! ))


Aw thanks! I really do appreciate the wonderful and friendly customer service as well. xx

----------


## Liz

> I would love another box...but is it only thursdays you deliver to Watten?
> As Thursdays are my busy day...out until 2.30pn at least!


Do you have anywhere safe they could leave your veggie box? You could have it delivered to me if you wanted but would mean a trip to Reiss to collect it.

----------


## Dadie

yes, but its the payment bit im worried about :: 
I hate owing anyone money....been instilled into me at an early age and not likely to be overcome now!
Im worried more about leaving money out! ::

----------


## Kitcat

I'm getting one every two weeks so you can arrange to leave it with mine at no 39 across the road.

----------


## annemarie482

can you tell me what you get in the box?
also how much extra for the eggs and how much extra from the fresh bread?

----------


## puffin croft

annemarie have tried to send u pm but yr message box is full!

----------


## Kodiak

I now have my First Box of Veh Ordered and I will be wait eagerly for it on Thursday.    :Grin:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Hi, can you pm me with an example of whats included, thank you





> Hi, can you pm me with an example of whats included? Ta





> can you PM me with whats in the boxes please  Also do we have to order one every week or can we get it every 2 weeks? Cheers!





> can you please pm me on what it box contains and how much


 This thread is intriguing.

What is in these veg boxes that their contents can only be revealed by pm?

----------


## golach

> This thread is intriguing.
> 
> What is in these veg boxes that their contents can only be revealed by pm?


Its a secret, if we told you, we would get thrown out of the Lodge

----------


## seadog

I would also like a pm of what is included in the box

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> This thread is intriguing.
> 
> What is in these veg boxes that their contents can only be revealed by pm?


Lol guess its just easier for OP. Anyway this is the PM that i got.  :Grin:  Me and hubby will be ordering one soon (not yet as we have loads of veggies just now so will use them up before placing our orders) 

john o groats tatties,parsnips,carrots,neep,onions,cabbage,cauli flower,beetroot and leeks.it is £10 for a box delivered to yr door,we currently deliver on a thursday and we can leave it in a safe place such as a garage or porch if u are not in.i can tell u roughly what time we will get to u depending on where u are.we can put u on our delivery list for weekly or fortnightly,wharever suits u.free range duck eggs are £1.50 for 6 and chicken eggs are £1 for 6.i can also tell u our fresh bread prices if you are interested in that with your veg delivery.

----------


## annemarie482

> annemarie have tried to send u pm but yr message box is full!



sorry, emptied it now,

----------


## Gleber2

PM me please. Been vegetarian for 30 years. Definately want to place an order.

----------


## Red

I get a box every week and have done for months now , it's generally too much for my small family (2 adults 1 toddler) even though we eat loads of veg, so I share it with a friend - the veg is wonderful, as well as standard stuff such as onions, potatoes and carrots, there will be a mixture of cauli, red or white or green cabbage, leeks, parsnips, celery, beetroot, curly kale, courgettes, turnips (the purple ones!) swedes (the little white ones!).  

The reason I like it so much as you can't get things like fresh beetroot or kale up here unless you grow it yourself.  Also the garlic and rosemary foccacia is delectable, particularly when eaten with the olives that you can also get!

----------


## annemarie482

is it pay cash on delivery?

----------


## NickInTheNorth

> .  Also the garlic and rosemary foccacia is delectable, particularly when eaten with the olives that you can also get!


Got to agree with that - and the olives are fantastic!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Puffin Croft Veg is amazing, not had so much since Christmas sadly for whatever reason - and the wee shoppy in Groats is great to - if you only know Gary and Kris from the delivery of Veggie Boxes you should pop out to the shop too - see some lovely breads and jams etc... :-)

----------


## puffin croft

thank u everyone for your enquirys and kind comments! we have had over 70 pm's this weekend! anyone that has messaged this evening will get a reply first thing tomoro as i am now going cross eyed from typing!! k

----------


## Liz

> thank u everyone for your enquirys and kind comments! we have had over 70 pm's this weekend! anyone that has messaged this evening will get a reply first thing tomoro as i am now going cross eyed from typing!! k


Wow! Glad you've had such a great response. Think of your muscles from carrying all these extra boxes!!lol  xx

----------


## molly16

please let me know whats in the boxes ,how much your eggs are and your loaves thanks

----------


## jar

Another one giving it a shot here.

Best of luck Kris and thanks.
Jennie

----------


## Chris Cormack

Please PM me with what is in the box and how much hen's eggs are thank-you.

----------


## Kodiak

I have received my first Veg Box and I am Very Happy and well pleased with it.  Thank you for the lovely Veg.   :Grin:

----------


## pinklady

Hi, i live in thurso and interested in veg box, can you pm details.
thanks

----------


## weegieboarder

Hiya, could you get in touch.Ta

----------


## fee

We have had our 2nd veg box
fantastic mixture of veg 
loads cheaper than buying it from supermarket

----------


## Spring Flower

just tried the pork sausages and they are soooo meaty and yummy, would defo recommend!

----------


## The Happy Humanist

Hi 
Have sent you a pm
Cheers

----------


## mario

Hi, i live in Thurso and interested in veg box, can you pm details?


thanks

----------


## Dreamweaver

I work in Thurso and wondered if you would be able to drop off a box to my work?

----------


## puffin croft

have pm'd u both,thanks.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> just tried the pork sausages and they are soooo meaty and yummy, would defo recommend!


I think I might just order one of these secret veg boxes with pork sausages by PM. Do they also come with locally bred steaks and lamb chops?

----------


## puffin croft

sorry don t keep sheep or cows!

----------


## backlassfarm

Sounds good and we're very interested in taking a box fortnightly! could you pm me and let me know what sort of veggies we could expect? cheers  :Smile:

----------


## bod1403

I've been having a fortnightly box for a few months now & in the last box were tatties,carrots.onions.red cabbage,neep,broccolli,leeks,parsnips. All delivered to my door,what a bargain!!! Must try the sausages :0

----------


## frogface

Sounds fab, can you please PM me details too. ta.

----------


## kmackay

A few people I know have mentioned these and love it! They sound great, can you PM me details as well please.

Thanks x

----------


## brandy

can i also get a list of whats in the boxes! and prices!

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Do you attend the farmers market in Wick

----------


## brandy

i got a box on thursday and halfway thru it!! going to use some more today! *laughs* as im going to put on a pot of chicken noodle soup.. i have a whole chicken to boil and ... some lovley leeks sitting in the box! 
also, great price for thier eggs!! gonna bake a cake as well today.. so there goes more eggs!! and omg.. the cheese scones were divine!!

----------


## Soor Ploom

What is in the veg box + how much are hen's eggs? thanks

----------


## bod1403

The sausages have hubby's seal of approval AND he's very fussy when it comes to sausages! Will be buying again along with the dippy eggs & tattie chips. Excellant!!!!

----------

